# sexing dormice



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone got pygmy dormice?
if so does anyone have pics or anything of a male and a female for comparison? im having probs deciding what my pair is....
at first i thought a pair but now thinking they r 2 boys. :bash:
i have seen them humping (well its always the same one that does the humping) but surely if 2 boys then this is a dominance thing? ive been told no, 2 males wouldnt mate but why not since it occurs in other species. one is fatter than the other but cant say if this is just flab or babies... anyone have an idea?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

selkie said:


> anyone got pygmy dormice?
> if so does anyone have pics or anything of a male and a female for comparison? im having probs deciding what my pair is....
> at first i thought a pair but now thinking they r 2 boys. :bash:
> i have seen them humping (well its always the same one that does the humping) but surely if 2 boys then this is a dominance thing? ive been told no, 2 males wouldnt mate but why not since it occurs in other species. one is fatter than the other but cant say if this is just flab or babies... anyone have an idea?


 
Hi,

African Pygmy Dormice are notoriously difficult to sex I'm afraid (hence a lot of breeders sell pups unsexed)

Basically, it is the same principal as guinea pigs. They have a Y shape and a male has a dot at the top of the Y

The easiest way is to wait til they are mature and check for testicles.


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks, ill catch them and see if i can tell :S


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A good way of getting a closer look is to catch it in a cricket tub, then stack another cricket tub inside the first one and gently squash the dormouse between the two tubs. Everything will be pressed up against the plastic and you can look much faster and with less stress than if you caught it with your hands.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I just pick mine up and turn em around ^^ I guess I'm lucky to have pretty tame dormice. mines looking like a 1.3 group right now


----------

